# SQL Datenbanktreiber für Java



## spike (2. Mrz 2005)

Hallo gibt es für SQL kostenlose Datenbanktreiber? Oder gibt es diese nur für MySQL und wenn ja wo find ich diese?


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (2. Mrz 2005)

für SQL ??? Was meinst du damit? nen DB2 Treiber ? Nen MySQL Treiber ?


----------



## spike (2. Mrz 2005)

Für den Microsoft SQL Server.


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (2. Mrz 2005)

Schau mal hier:

http://javaalmanac.com/egs/java.sql/SetupJdbc.html


----------



## Dukel (3. Mrz 2005)

spike hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo gibt es für SQL kostenlose Datenbanktreiber? Oder gibt es diese nur für MySQL und wenn ja wo find ich diese?



Sql ist die Sprache, mit der Datenbanken abgefragt werden.
Datenbank treiber findet man normal beim Hersteller der Datenbank oder bei http://servlet.java.sun.com/products/jdbc/drivers/index.html


----------



## Bleiglanz (3. Mrz 2005)

für des MS SQL Server

=> google nach freetds


----------



## thE_29 (3. Mrz 2005)

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...54-8488-481d-b46b-af29bb18e1e5&displaylang=de

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...c4d-8f7b-3d47969e66ae&displaylang=en#filelist

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;313100

http://www.akadia.com/services/sqlsrv_jdbc.html


Du benötigst die 3 Files

msbase.jar 
mssqlserver.jar 
msutil.jar 

Und die Strings zum Connecten, etc sehen so aus:

Treiber zum Laden:  com.microsoft.jdbc.sqlserver.SQLServerDriver
Url zum Connecten: jdbc:microsoft:sqlserver://127.0.0.1\SQLSERVERNAMEORT;databaseName=DATENBANKNAME


----------

